# No power to climate control panel in 2012 chevy cruze



## LisaGame (Feb 3, 2021)

I had to jump start my 2012 chevy cruze and then replace the battery, now there is no power to the climate control panel! We have tried the battery disconnect to reset the computer, have checked the fuses. It seems to be something is keeping power from the panel. Everything was working great before the battery jump and replacement and everything else is functioning properly! Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

From what I search on another form remove fuse 17 under the dash for 10 secs should fix the issue.


----------



## LisaGame (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks! I will try that! I have searched everywhere for some answers! Many people have had the same issue, but no answer to the problem. I hate to have to take it to the dealership if it's something simple.


----------



## ozzybaldo (Mar 8, 2021)

LisaGame said:


> Thanks! I will try that! I have searched everywhere for some answers! Many people have had the same issue, but no answer to the problem. I hate to have to take it to the dealership if it's something simple.


did you fix the problem


----------



## a184904 (23 d ago)

This worked for me


----------

